# Plants



## ajbwrg (Nov 11, 2011)

I finally been able to grow plants, ive never had the right lighting for it. They seem to grow well for awhile, but then after a while they grow black elgae and seem to slowly die off. What am i doing wrong, 1 feed them fertilizer about once a week and they get 10 hrs of light a day.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

do you dose any carbon source for the plants? CO2, Excel, Metricide? The plants need 3 things basically, light, food, and carbon. If you ignore one of those then you will not be very successful with plants. 

What fertilizer are you dosing?
What light do you have?
What plants are you trying to grow? 

If you don't know the plants then post a picture of the tank.


----------

